# Rough running then coolent leak



## sklemetti (Dec 18, 2019)

This morning my 2011 Cruze had hard times starting. I had to put the pedal to the floor while it cranked. Then after it started it ran like the throttle was stuck open.

It did that a couple of weeks ago and I thought it was just the electrical.

Then this afternoon I was at a gas station and then steam came out of the hood and coolant was on the ground.
I got it towed home and put water in the reservoir and it came out of the heater hose. I took it out and this is what it was.










Easy fix as I already have one. Unfortunately it cost $150 to get it towed home.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

sklemetti said:


> This morning my 2011 Cruze had hard times starting. I had to put the pedal to the floor while it cranked. Then after it started it ran like the throttle was stuck open.
> 
> It did that a couple of weeks ago and I thought it was just the electrical.
> 
> ...


Those heater hose looks like it's from 2011.


----------



## frankh (Aug 25, 2014)

well maybe an easy fix, the question now is.. Did you blow the head gasket?.. Fill it with plain water and start testing.


----------



## sklemetti (Dec 18, 2019)

frankh said:


> well maybe an easy fix, the question now is.. Did you blow the head gasket?.. Fill it with plain water and start testing.


I put water in the resevoir, that's how I found that the hose was bad. I replaced the hose and filled it with water and it runs fine.

I don't know if it leaked prior to when it broke or if it just broke all at once. If it leaked first then it could have gotten low on coolant.
But the fact that it broke and coolant was on the ground shows that it was flowing liquid until then, I think the engine is fine.


----------

